# New black astrolorp pics!!



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I received them today!!! This makes 40 chics now!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute! Cute! Cute! Such a sweet breed. You'll really enjoy them.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks!! I hear theyl lay me a lotta eggs!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My Lilah has been good about laying. She'll be 2 this May. I haven't had any health troubles with her at all either. I also have one that is 1/2 australorp 1/2 white leghorn. She too has been really good. Both very friendly and docile. Love those bright muddy brown eyes the australorps have. Lilah uses them regularly to sucker me.  Very pretty breed!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome! Very cute!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Nate said:


> Thanks!! I hear theyl lay me a lotta eggs!!!!


40, I think I need to keep some more of my next hatch... This is a contest, right?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

7chicks said:


> My Lilah has been good about laying. She'll be 2 this May. I haven't had any health troubles with her at all either. I also have one that is 1/2 australorp 1/2 white leghorn. She too has been really good. Both very friendly and docile. Love those bright muddy brown eyes the australorps have. Lilah uses them regularly to sucker me.  Very pretty breed!


I _HEAR _that ALL them "Aussies" are CUTE !
(even the chickens)

*Ha-Ha !!! 
*Bruce ( ReTIRED )


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> I _HEAR _that ALL them "Aussies" are CUTE !
> (even the chickens)
> 
> *Ha-Ha !!! *
> Bruce ( ReTIRED )


Okay, that's enough out of you smarty pants!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Seven, you changed your ID photo. Nice!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

New photo today!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Submit that to the photo contest! Great shot!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I've tried but I can't access the page it keeps coming up an error


----------

